# Swollen eye betta



## tdavis (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm a new owner of a male betta. Actually, I'm not the owner. He is being housed in my office in a 1 gallon vase. For the past week, his right eye has become more and more swollen. It appears that he has a cyst on the top of his eye. The cyst is about the same size as his eye. I read the information about changing the water 25-50% 2x a week. I think the owner changes 100% of the water every week. We will follow the recommended water instructions. He appears more active than he did last week. At least this week he is not lying on the plant leaf all day. This week, he swims around more frequently. If anyone knows what could possibly be wrong with his eye, or know of a cure, please let me know. I feel bad for my new best friend.


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

Do you have a picture?

Also, depending on where you live, if you don't add dechlorinate the water, it will also do some harm. Before changing the water, let the fresh water sit for 24 hours before adding.


----------



## tdavis (Dec 18, 2007)

I do not have a picture. I can probably post one tomorrow. I live in Houston, Texas and I believe the owner does put a drop of dechlorinate in the water.


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

Ok, in SC there is no chlorine in the water, so we can almost just pour it in.


Have you tested the water? and what color is this 'cyst?'


----------



## MattD (Apr 25, 2007)

A single drop is insufficient. Depending on the volume of water added, there are certain doses that need to be met.

On that note, here is a site with a ton of info on various, common betta diseases: http://www.bettatalk.com/betta_diseases.htm

Does it look like this, by any chance?:


----------



## tdavis (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks for sending the link to bettatalk.com. His condition looks like "popeye." We will follow the recommended instructions. Thanks, again!!!


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

A Lfs should. It varies from store to store.


----------



## tdavis (Dec 18, 2007)

Do you know where I can find ampicillin?


----------

